# Book for (false) beginner



## Aiseant (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello there

I've been training handomoosool (basically in a combinaison of hapkido, hanmudo and taekwondo) last year, but unfortunately, this art isn't taught in any school in my area now, so I stopped.
I though taekwondo only would be sufficient, but recently realized that I was deeply missing it, so I'm starting hapkido (which is not that easy to find, too ...)

I took few lessons and I think I'll continue, but my experience is a good and a bad thing : 
I feel very confident and comfortable, and in the same time, I have to be carefull of every details, as many things look the same but are in fact different. 
The ranking system in hando is without belt, progression can be very different between people ... from what I saw, I'm lacking of basic technics for beginner hapkidoin but I'm also very fluent in what is in fact high ranking moves for them
And I stopped practicing for a while (except in my head  ), so my hand grips and locks are sometimes hesitant
etc.

Anyways, I'm confused, and in a very bad position : as I look skilled sometimes, it's difficult to obtain basics informations, people assuming I already know what is evidence for everyone 


I really think I need a book 
So I'm asking :
What's the best book you know about hapkido ?
Is there one you would advise a beginner to have ?
Do you know one with pictures of detailled technics ? 

Even if I have to buy another book for each grade, I don't really care, and your answer for each question can be different 

Thanks for your help

BR 
Aiseant


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 10, 2013)

Aiseant said:


> Hello there
> 
> I've been training handomoosool (basically in a combinaison of hapkido, hanmudo and taekwondo) last year, but unfortunately, this art isn't taught in any school in my area now, so I stopped.
> I though taekwondo only would be sufficient, but recently realized that I was deeply missing it, so I'm starting hapkido (which is not that easy to find, too ...)
> ...


I would just advise them that while you have some experience, you are only a beginner in what they have to teach. It will always be tough no matter where you go to let go of what you know, and just do what Hapkidoans do, but try. I promise you will learn something. 
Sean


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Touch Of Death said:


> I would just advise them that while you have some experience, you are only a beginner in what they have to teach. It will always be tough no matter where you go to let go of what you know, and just do what Hapkidoans do, but try. I promise you will learn something.
> Sean



I agree.  Others may have other good suggestions about books if you insist on one, but Dr. He-Young Kimm has Hapkido 1 and Hapkido II books out that are good, but they are expensive.  Also, imho, a book, even more than a video, requires supplementation from a live instructor.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 10, 2013)

oftheherd1 said:


> I agree.  Others may have other good suggestions about books if you insist on one, but Dr. He-Young Kimm has Hapkido 1 and Hapkido II books out that are good, but they are expensive.  Also, imho, a book, even more than a video, requires supplementation from a live instructor.



Mostly, I agree with what you've said. Books can be very useful as supplements to your training, but they are in no way a replacement. I've written two books on taekwando, specifically GM Bobby Kims branch of the Moo Duk Kwan. The second book has over 800 color pictures, plus text, breaking down poomsae step-by-step and I will say flat out that you cannot learn these poomsae properly from the book. You can get a rough idea, but nothing more. It's impossible to show the dynamics and all the fine details of balance and movement in pictures. Video is somewhat better, and the book I am currently working on will incorporate video, but it's still no replacement for a real, qualified, experienced instructor.

I would reverse one small part of your statement. A book doesn't require supplementation; that would imply that the book could be the primary source of training. This I disagree with. Books can only supplement that primary source, not become it.


----------



## Instructor (Jan 10, 2013)

Just give it time and keep practicing with your instructor dilligently, you'll balance out.  I try to get my hands on just about any martial arts book I can find but I am kind of a bookworm.


----------



## Aiseant (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions you gave me



			
				Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> I would just advise them that while you have some experience, you are  only a beginner in what they have to teach. It will always be tough no  matter where you go to let go of what you know, and just do what  Hapkidoans do, but try. I promise you will learn something.



Yup, totally right. This is why I'm looking for a book to help me ... because I want to work, learn and progress. Need to practice and practice again, sinking into what hapkido is.



			
				Dirty Dog said:
			
		

> A book doesn't require supplementation; that  would imply that the book could be the primary source of training. This  I disagree with. Books can only supplement that primary source, not  become it.



I'm so agreeing with you !
Apparently, I need to  clarify that there's no way I'm stopping to go to the hapkido training  ^^ I just need a book because ... well, first, it's the way I work, in  fact, and then because it'll allow me to examine and learn stuffs I  "should know" without disturbing the lesson all the time


----------



## Instructor (Jan 10, 2013)

What book does your Hapkido instructor recommend?


----------



## Aiseant (Jan 10, 2013)

No idea ... there's not that many books in french, and they're rather old ... I'll ask him next time


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 10, 2013)

Why can't you simply explain to the instructors that you've got gaps in your training, and that you simply don't know that form or didn't learn that piece, and ask that they teach it to you?  They know you came in with a certain background.  They can work with and around that -- if you let them.


----------



## Hapkidoguy (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr Kimms books are good. So is Hapkido by Marc Tedeschi. However like everyone has said live training is best.


----------



## WaterGal (Feb 27, 2013)

Hapkidoguy said:


> Dr Kimms books are good. So is Hapkido by Marc Tedeschi. However like everyone has said live training is best.



Yeah, the Tedeschi book is like a Hapkido textbook.  It's got at least 100 pages of photos of different techniques, as well as diagrams of pressure points, interviews with Hapkido grandmasters, etc.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Mar 1, 2013)

WaterGal said:


> Yeah, the Tedeschi book is like a Hapkido textbook.  It's got at least 100 pages of photos of different techniques, as well as diagrams of pressure points, interviews with Hapkido grandmasters, etc.



Marc Tedeshi's book on Hapkido is a good suggestion.  Be advised, it is a BIG book and IIRC over a 1000 pages in length.  Photos are very good and do a good job of conveying step-by-step what the author is doing.  It isn't cheap and S&H will probably get you as well.  But it can always sub for a coffee table when you're not reading it.  

Overall the most complete and comprehensive tomb on Hapkido I've seen.


----------



## Hapkidoguy (Mar 1, 2013)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Marc Tedeshi's book on Hapkido is a good suggestion.  Be advised, it is a BIG book and IIRC over a 1000 pages in length.  Photos are very good and do a good job of conveying step-by-step what the author is doing.  It isn't cheap and S&H will probably get you as well.  But it can always sub for a coffee table when you're not reading it.
> 
> Overall the most complete and comprehensive tomb on Hapkido I've seen.



i have that book it is a little pricey. It is very good though. You will not need any other book as far as technique is concerned. It does double for a coffe table.


----------

